# Wrecked myself



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

That sounds pretty shitty. Get better quick.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Deacon, now you. 
It's been a rough couple days for forum members! Hope it doesn't keep you out for to long!

I popped my elbow out place pretty good launching off a cliff at Powderhorn a few days ago. Landed on a flat and ran out of spring, putting my arm down to keep me up didn't help, just popped! Stupid idea... 

Can't even lift a fork to my mouth with that arm now.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Ouch. Get medicated and if that swelling doesn't go down get it checked out.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Should've checked yo'self.............


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Should've checked yo'self.............


LOL! Should have. Those rocks checked me pretty good though. :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What sucks is that as soon as I hit those rocks, I knew what I'd done. I knew I'd come into that bluff too high and hit that wind scoured section. If I'd come through just five feet lower I would've sailed through cleanly in powder and had the angle for a perfect launch. Instead, beater city.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

.....now you done wrecked yo'self!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon! And scope those buffs before launch


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Get well soon! And scope those buffs before launch


That's the thing, I know that mountain like the back of my hand. Just a momentary lapse of thinking.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, my sons coach did the same thing like 2 weeks ago, we both went left off a little 10' drop, he went about 2' right and ate shit on rocks up top, slid off the cliff and landed on a Buried rock on his ass.... Lost a drift in the process that was returned by a Good Samaritan the next day! He is still young and heeled up in a day or two but he could walk the rest of that day, it was a fun ride out..... Heal up quick, there are plenty of pow days left!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

damn get well soon... if it makes you feel better my shin is all black, blue and cut up from playing on the rails today... took one pretty hard right to the shin...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

feel better soon LG!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, fools are getting broke off left and right here. Hope you heal up quickly linvillegorge.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That's the thing, I know that mountain like the back of my hand. *Just a momentary lapse of thinking.*


Sorry to hear about your beating,.. sincerely! Buuuut,.. maybe consider it a little tough love reminder that a "_momentary lapse_" is all it takes?

We'd all hate to hear if you "_momentarily_" lapsed into a coma from some trauma! :blink:

Get well soon,.. glad it doesn't sound like anythings broke? Board or otherwise! :thumbsup:






....David_Z took a beating to his knee(s) this week too! Guess today I'm glad to be a park/jump wuss!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, shit happens. If you go out and ride hard, you're gonna get beat up from time to time. It comes with the territory.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Heal fast LG, and sometimes that knowing the mountain too well could lead to complacency and BOOM! I almost separated my left shoulder second day of the season for being that way. Glad that nothing is broken, heal up and shred more:thumbsup:

*That's the thing, I know that mountain like the back of my hand. Just a momentary lapse of thinking.*

that back of your hand got you bitch slapped! just kidding, but do heal up for more powder days.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear you took a beating, hope you get well soon! 

I have a healthy fear of rocks and cliffs. Well and I'm not nearly good enough to be launching myself off them. Maybe that is for the better...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds like something i would do! haha. speedy recovery linvillegorge...

if you're all black'nblue grab some arnica cream, does wonders for bruise pain and healing....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The top half of chair 8 is for spectating epic wipeouts.:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ouch, sometimes one has to pay for monentary lapses... good to hear that you take it with humor/self irony. That's so much more likable than whining 
Get well soon!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> The top half of chair 8 is for spectating epic wipeouts.:thumbsup:


+1......almost as fun as boardin'........


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's one of the things that sucked. I doubt it was even that entertaining to watch. No tumbling or ragdolling involved, just THUD. Left side meets rocks covered by 2" of snow. Those are the ones that hurt. At least if you're tumbling, the energy of the fall is being doled out in multiple hits instead of one big smack that converts all of that energy into instant pain and carnage. :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> That's the thing, I know that mountain like the back of my hand. Just a momentary lapse of thinking.


Hope you have enough "medical supplies" to make the healing less unpleasant... :laugh: BHO does miracles.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

After what's happened to Slyder's daughter, Deacons noggin, and now LG's rock rash, I'm glad I stay away from the park and jumping off of anything. 

Heal up quick and stay frosty!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you never get better if you don't push it and/or fuck up sometimes. Better to have that lapse happen there than over a super exposed line somewhere that he could fall off a couple of cliff bands after eating shit.......


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I REGRET NOTHING! 
Seriously though, I'll probably spend the rest of the spring on the bunny hills/low greens with the kids, helping them.
Next season though, look out!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man. Heal up quick and get back out there soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wife made me go to the doctor. Got x-rays and nothing is broken. Fuck it, gonna ride tomorrow. :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that really is best, right back on the bull that bucked ya...even if you just go cruising, there's nothing worse than being layed up if the riding is good


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

all this is making think to call it a season....
Zollimite and I were riding yesterday and he took a head shot and busted up ass cheek. We called it a day early, then I see Deacons message, now George :dunno:

I'm sure others have been banged up this year. Seems like the worst case posts are starting to pop up as some of our seasons are winding down.

Sounds like you took a pounding on the rocks, but if your back out riding. One tuff as cowboy there !!!! Be safe my man !!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Wife made me go to the doctor. Got x-rays and nothing is broken. Fuck it, gonna ride tomorrow. :yahoo:


Rock on… ride or hide glade nothing is broken:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man that's rough. Glad to hear you're okay considering! 

x2 on the arnica topically. It does wonders for blows, sprains, strains, contusions, and related soft tissue trauma. Also, ice. After a particularly nasty kick from a horse, I slathered on arnica immediately and on the hour. The following day I was looking forward to seeing a spectacular war-wound type bruise. There was only a slight hint of yellow, like the yellow _after_ a bruise is mostly healed. Frankly, I was amazed. Still hurt a bit but healed up way faster than had I not used arnica (as compared to similar untreated impacts).


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad to hear nothing is broken that that you are heading back out. 

My season ended a week ago with displaced fractures of three ribs on my right side. I wish I could say I had a better story but I don't. I was on a very easy run following and coaching a few others when I went down. No idea why and never saw it coming. Pure inattention on my part. I had ridden very hard all day the day before so I was a bit tired and loose feeling.

Will be 10-12 weeks before I am able to do much physically so I am already planning the 1st trip of next season.  

Enjoy the spring riding. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad nothings broken bro! :thumbsup:

Must've been painful. But these things happen when we least expect it and usually somewhere we're familiar. I didn't even realize I dislocated my elbow when I fell until I stood up. Nothing worse than thinking you're bending your arm to zip up your jacket and realize it's just hanging there and not moving when you want it to. 

You could've ruptured your spleen too landing on your left side. Get better soon man.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

It seems early March is the month for injuries around here. Last year it was Poutanen and me cracking ribs, and this year all of this.



Edp25 said:


> My season ended a week ago with displaced fractures of three ribs on my right side.


I guess that's what happened to me. Landed on my front right but also hurt my back. Still hurts a bit when I lie on my back on hard surfaces. Sucks.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Sprained my ankle working out today. Didn't happen on the mountain... But it won't stop me. I'm trying to go up next week.


----------

